# Good Distance education institute/university for MBA (IT)



## desai_amogh (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys 

Any suggestions for Good Distance education institute/university for MBA IT or information systems ??

Im in Pune.


----------



## Jerin (Jul 25, 2012)

Annamalai Is the best as far I know.  No idea about their job assurance and placement. But yes they are 100% UGC recognized and they are in this business for a long long time now.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 26, 2012)

im going to meet their pune office this saturday.  They do have a course for MBA in Information Systems.  im not really looking for placements. looking for a post graduate degree only.


----------



## Quanta (Jul 28, 2012)

here
 Top 10 Distance Education Universities for Masters of Business Administration (MBA) Course, Best MBA Distance learning Institutes India Ranking


----------



## tutorsonnet (Jul 28, 2012)

I think Pune iiebm is the best colleges for distance education, because they educate good.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 30, 2012)

iiebm  dont have any course in IT ... and they only offer regular studies..


----------



## Saloni (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope this link will help you out Business Management Distance Education, Part Time, Correspondence Colleges | India - StudyNation.com


----------



## thinkerED (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't give you any suggestion because I don't know anything about the same. but i have found something for you. 

Career opportunities in your field: -

Below listed are few posts in a company. Apart from these posts there are several other posts available which one can choose after completing a program in the field of information technology and management.

1. Chief Technology officer
2. Information Systems Manager
3. Vice President of Information Technology
4. Computer Information Specialist
5. Management Information Systems Director

package: -

The pay package in this sector depends on the factors such as qualification, company, job profile and the area of the work. The average salary of a person in the IT industries varies in between Rs.20,000 to Rs.30,000 per month. As the experience increases the pay scale also increases and the expected salary ranges from Rs.50,000 to Rs.80,000 per month which again depends on the above factors mentioned.
I think i have help you in some way.!


----------



## chetnan (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

*Sikkim Manipal University* is Good Distance education university for MBA. *ACIT Institute* provide MBA programs offered by Sikkim Manipal University.


----------



## tushar33 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think you should go for Symbiosis distance learning MBA program. It is one of the best university which provide quality education and most beneficial work program only for those students who really want to explore their career in management field. Their main office is also located in the pune so you can easily check out the institutes near your residential location.


----------



## alka (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,
     Here is a list of Top Distance Learning MBA Institutes in India:

    Indira Gandhi National Open University (IGNOU), Delhi
    IIM Distance Learning
    Symbiosis Centre for Distance Learning (SCDL), Pune, Maharashtra
    ICFAI University
    Amity University, Noida
    Annamalai University Directorate of Distance Education
    IMT, Ghaziabad
    MD University, Rohtak
    Sikkim Manipal University
    Vardhaman Mahaveer Open University (VMOU)
    Osmania University - PGRR Center for Distance Education
    Karnataka State Open University, Mysore

Thanks.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 10, 2012)

Many of my friend's and relatives are pursuing their graduates and post graduate programs from Sikkim Manipal University (SMU). 
When it comes to distance education SMU name comes at top, their study program schedule is so flexible and easy to continue even with your regular full time job. They conduct online term end examination  once in a year and they update the entire studies related information on their website. 

My recommendation is for SMU, else you can also consider the above mentioned options suggested by my friends.


----------



## albertjr (Nov 1, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any suggestions for Good Distance education institute/university for MBA IT or information systems ??
> 
> Im in Pune.



There are a lot of ways to get distance education .
But its not so easy to get the right one . 
Just make a search through a good search engine . 
And start to select as your interest .


----------

